# kraits at the reptile zone



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

Well two of our Kraits have hatched, which we think is a first in the UK, the babies look good and healthy, it has been somewhat difficult as almost no information has been available on the incubation, we can say that they have hatched in 48 days. Its always a joy to learn new things about species we dont understand much.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow!! congrats any chance of some pics soon? : victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

congrats, any pics???

Jay


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

excellent.pics please.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

thats awesome! congrats


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

congrats
we want pics:lol2:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

congrats and well done


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

congratulations on your breeding success


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Congratulations !!! :no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

congratulations mate


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Pete,
Well done, will be up tomorrow to "look" at them.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats mate, good news!!:no1:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Congratulations!!:2thumb:


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

congrats m8:no1: pics please:mf_dribble:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Photos coming soon, Pete had taken some but the pc that has the card reader for that camera has been playing up, so we will take more with my camera today.

[email protected] Brian - we knew you would visit today - see you there later.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

which species of krait is it?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Here are the photographs I took today. Bungarus candidus I think


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice pictures good luck with them


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Angi said:


> Here are the photographs I took today. Bungarus candidus I think


Very nice i'm guessing the pattern of the second one is pretty standed for a krait.But the first one to me looks a little differant ??.Dose this speices of krait vary in patterning is it common to get oddballs in them ??.Or have you hit the jackpot with a genetic motley krait or is it most likly down to incubation temperature ??.:no1:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Possibly down to incubation temps, there isnt a great deal of info available on them. Im nicknaming them spot and stripe


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats !!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Aw thats amazing WELL DONE! love Kraits, im hoping to get on a project on them for my masters! brilliant!

what kind of set up are you keeping them in at the moment?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

These arent the sea kraits - I thought you were doing marine biology - is that right?


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

awww well done mate

cute little babies!
:grin1:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

lol yea sorry i was generalising. the project im hoping to set up would be on Sea Kraits, but all kraits fascinate me! do you know if anyone actually keeps sea kraits successfully?


----------

